# Can I Select A Sub Channel From The Remote Control Directly?



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

As posted above in the title, can I enter a sub-channel directly from the remote control to select that channel? For example, let's say that I want to go to 9-9, how do I enter it on the remote control? I don't see a dash or a period like I have on some of my other TV tuners.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Jim1348 said:


> As posted above in the title, can I enter a sub-channel directly from the remote control to select that channel? For example, let's say that I want to go to 9-9, how do I enter it on the remote control? I don't see a dash or a period like I have on some of my other TV tuners.


If you notice, the ADVANCE button (*->|*) has a dash above it for that purpose.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

pfiagra said:


> If you notice, the ADVANCE button (*->|*) has a dash above it for that purpose.


+1 well done. I learned this a LONG time ago because on my analog capable TiVo's Ny S3's and S4's) if I just press "4" it would tune to ANALOG channel 4. So, even if I want to tune to the main channel via remote number pad, I always must enter the "-1" if I wanted digital channel and not the now useless analog channel.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

WithOut the dash is the Radio Frequency (RF) Not the Virtual Channel number. Here "CBS 2" is RF 43. If I just press 2 I get Channel not available, but pressing 43 gets 2-1


----------

